# Plasma TV is Dead - Pioneer Stops Production.



## spartanstew

While not yet stopping production of the TV's, they are stopping production of the panels and outsourcing it. This could be the beginning of the end for plasma.

From audioholics:

As we predicted several years ago, plasma technology is on its way out. Putting one of the nails in the lengthy coffin is Pioneer Corp, who is stopping ALL production of plasma display panels. Last week we reported that they had decided to stop all 42-inch panel production, however that has now been expanded to its entire plasma line. This comes via an industry source briefed on the plan and quoted by Reuters in an article released today. Rather than panic, Pioneer shares immediately jumped to a four-month high following the report - up 11.2 percent.

See the rest of the article here


----------



## Neil Derryberry

That's sad.. I personally prefer plasma to the lcd's i've seen. I have a Pioneer pdp-505cmx that is a stellar display..


----------



## Carl Spock

While I agree plasma is a diminishing market, I'd hardly call it dead. The article you link to describes Pioneer as the fifth largest plasma manufacturer. What's happening sounds like a standard scenario in a shrinking market. The smaller manufacturers fall by the way side while the larger ones like Panasonic - specifically mentioned in that article as Pioneer's chief rival - continue on.


----------



## inkahauts

Plasmas going away? Tell that to Panasonic and LG who have built huge plasma factories... No I think this is being done by pioneer because not enough people see their plasmas as a cost efficient buy against other plasmas out their today, so Pioneer is doing what it needs to to lower its production cost and be able to stay in the business. With that said, I think pioneer was the last true high end maker of plasmas and I'm sorry to see them go... Smaller manufactures often outsource once a product becomes mainstream rather than niche market.


----------



## ultrav23

inkahauts said:


> Plasmas going away? Tell that to Panasonic and LG who have built huge plasma factories... No I think this is being done by pioneer because not enough people see their plasmas as a cost efficient buy against other plasmas out their today, so Pioneer is doing what it needs to to lower its production cost and be able to stay in the business. With that said, I think pioneer was the last true high end maker of plasmas and I'm sorry to see them go... Smaller manufactures often outsource once a product becomes mainstream rather than niche market.


The factories utilized by LG and Panasonic and most others are flat panel display factories not "Plasma" as the TFT manufacturing process is nearly the same. Almost all flat panel displays are outsourced as the only manufacturing of these devices is done in Japan. Assembly and supporting parts are made elsewhere, but the TFT displays are all made in Japan. The largest manufactures of Plasma and LCD's wouldn't even be names you would recognize. The panels are assembled and sold as brand name units. The reason for Pioneer bowing out is the increasing pressure of the flat panel display manufacturing equipment vendors pushing for standardization for cost effectiveness. Allow I would see Pioneer as a high end plasma it was less to do with the manufacturing of the display and more to do with the video processing and quality of chipsets.


----------



## Drew2k

I think the thread subject is misleading... I read this information yesterday at BetaNews and all that's happening is Pioneer is going to Matsu$hita instead of building "in-house".


----------



## spartanstew

Drew2k said:


> I think the thread subject is misleading...


Yep, you're right. I made the mistake of posting it after I scanned the article (and they used the same headline).

Once posted, I read the complete article and added the first line of text. Couldn't change the title though.


----------



## chris0

spartanstew said:


> While not yet stopping production of the TV's, they are stopping production of the panels and outsourcing it. This could be the beginning of the end for plasma.


Like Spock said, the were a little fish in a big pond. While Pioneer's projected sales were in the hundreds of thousands, Panasonics numbers are in the millions. The new Panasonics coming out, the pz800/pz850, look to be really good displays.

And it's still unclear right now if Panasonic will manufacture glass to Pioneer's specs or not. Plus the Pioneer's will still have their drivers, scalers, etc inside of them.


----------



## stogie5150

Any remaining Plasma sets that Pioneer doesn't want can be shipped to my address, if they are as worthless as they claim they should be glad to be rid of them. :lol: 

I'll even spring for shipping, just to see them not put in the landfill. You guys with me?


----------



## Mike728

Enough with plasma, bring on the OLED's.


----------



## bobukcat

This is sad, sad, sad news! Pioneer's plasmas are so much better than the Panny and other units that they were well worth the extra money and the new Kuros - wow is all I could say when watching them! This is coming from a former anti-plasma biggot too. I only hope they can employ enough processing technology to the panels outsourced from Mats or share enough tech with them to come close to what they did in the Kuro line.


----------



## Steve

Plasma is only dead as far as Sony is concerned, IMHO. And while LCD picture quality has improved dramatically with the last generation of panels, I still haven't seen an LCD display that has a smoother or richer picture than any of my 1-3 year old Fujitsu and Panny displays. Based on the recent plasma price drops ($1300 street price for a Panny 50" 1080p display), I can''t see plasma going away for the foreseeable future.

I believe Pioneer just came to the same conclusion as Fujitsu, who recently did exit the plasma business. I.e., there's no real value they can add any more that justifies the premium prices they were asking for their plasma panels. They've accepted the reality that most consumers aren't willing to pay 2x-3x the price over Panny and LG street prices just for their brand names.

Just my .02. /steve


----------



## spartanstew

My only beef with Plasma is that they aren't cost effective.

My last purchase was a 65" Toshiba (DLP) and I can't see my next TV being smaller than 70". 

I think LG is the only one that makes a consumer model that large (70"), but don't feel like dropping $13,000.

And the slim factor doesn't matter to me as I'd display it on a stand anyway.


----------

